# Can't find hood hinge bolt



## gtotto (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey guys,

I am looking for the bolt that attatches the hood to the hood hinge on my 65 GTO. The bolt is a carriage type bolt with a spring clip attatched that slides and locks into slots located on the underside of the hood. I have three of the four and have looked online with no luck. Anyone have any ideas where to fine one?? I know can probably use a standard carriage bolt if I have to but I would rather use the proper clip setup if possible.

Thanks
Ken


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

PM me your address I will throw one in the mail for a buck and postage. You pay after you receive and are happy. We have to enjoy these GR-RRR8 cars.. Les:cheers


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Just checking this the one!!!!!!!!!..Les


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

No wait it's one of these, just let me know.. LES


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Check Inline tube, they have all of that stuff. All of there stuff is made here in the US.

Inline Tube - Preformed Stainless & OEM Brake Line Sets


----------



## gtotto (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks guys for the quick response. Les I am PM'ng you now.

Ken


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just back from the Post Office, so should see it in 3 to 4 days. Let us know now will the PO does!!

Did you make it to the Cruisin Tigers Uprising last year at DuPage Expo Center July 31 & Aug 1st, cause I did?? Just wondering if we walked by each other then. It can be a small world sometimes..

I was talking with a guy who had a original 65 dated dealership key holder. First time to see a 65 dated one. In fact I made him a offer but he turned me down. Still amazes me the things we decide to collect..LES:cheers


----------

